# Stock the beskraal line



## Hendrik2vape (18/7/15)

Here is the review of the Beeskraal juice line!!!


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (18/7/15)

Gemaak in a beeskraal. Does it smell like a beeskraal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA (18/7/15)

Could be a bit of a copyright infringement on my fav band's name here


----------



## Hendrik2vape (18/7/15)

Its a proudly south african juice And my Fav flavour is in this line bluberry ice


----------



## Chris du Toit (19/7/15)

As die juice so kwaai is soos die band se songs is dit 'n wenner! ... Daar's net een garage en bottelstoor, 'n sink k&khuis en 'n poskantoor! 

What would the ratios be on VG/PG and Nic contents that would be available as well? Will definitely give it a go if you guys stock it.


----------



## KieranD (19/7/15)

MMMMMM!!!! Medicine!!!! 
Gonna vape me some Raspberry Benylin now!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hendrik2vape (20/7/15)

50pg/50vg

Also custom mix avalabe were you could pic the ratio 

New flavour just added 
Pango/ pinaple and mango
Peanana/ peanutbutter and bananna


----------

